# ¿ Cable para conectar PC-Amplificador ?



## daniel viloria (May 9, 2010)

he diseñado un pequeño circuito amplificador de audio con transistores y deseo probarlo con la musica de la pc, debo utilizar algun cable especial para tomar la señal de la pc y conectarla a la entrada de mi circuito amplificador? cual es la mejor manera de trasladar la señal desde la pc a el circuito? gracias de antemano


----------



## Tacatomon (May 9, 2010)

Un PC común tiene salidas de linea en forma de minijack. El cable para mandar audio de este a un dispositivo amplificador es el clásico alambre mallado de 2 hilos si es mono (Malla y cable de señal) o estéreo (Malla más 2 señales).

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (May 10, 2010)

Media pila Daniel... Poner un título descriptivo no es nada difícil...
De paso lo cambié para Discusión General, que es donde corresponde.


Saludos


----------



## daniel viloria (May 10, 2010)

cacho o tacatomon.. alguno sabe aproximadamente cuanto es el voltaje de la señal de audio que sale de la pc???

cacho sabes cuanto es el voltaje de la señal de audio que sale de la pc? gracias de antemano


----------



## Tacatomon (May 10, 2010)

Creo que no pasa de 1Vpp


----------



## Josefe17 (May 10, 2010)

Esto es lo mío ¿Qué conector de entrada de has puesto al ampli? ¿De cuántos canales es? Tienes que hacerte con un cable que permita la conexión con un jack 3,5 mm macho de dos canales en un extremo y en el otro el que requiera tu amplificador según lo que hayas puesto, por lo que sería un gran favor el subir el esquema del amplificador y fotografías o descripciones acerca de tu dispositivo, sobre todo de las conexiones.

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## Nimer (May 10, 2010)

daniel viloria dijo:


> cacho o tacatomon.. alguno sabe aproximadamente cuanto es el voltaje de la señal de audio que sale de la pc???
> 
> cacho sabes cuanto es el voltaje de la señal de audio que sale de la pc? gracias de antemano



No soy ni Cacho ni Tacatomon. Pero quizás esto te diga algo:



			
				Wikipedia dijo:
			
		

> The impedance is around 100 Ω, the voltage can reach 2 volts peak-to-peak with levels referenced to -10 dBV (300 mV) at 10 kΩ, and frequency response of most modern equipment is advertised as 20 Hz - 20 000 Hz



Slds.


----------



## Cacho (May 12, 2010)

Como ya te han comentado, esas salidas no llegan ni a 5Vpp, no es algo que sea para nada preocupante en lo que a aislaciones se refiere.

Es usual encontrar valores de hasta 1V RMS y no mucho más. Es más, probablemente no llegues a ese Volt siquiera.

Saludos


----------

